# Private Military Contractors in Canada



## DavidAkin

Hi all --

Who can tell me about the business of private military contractors in Canada?

My interest was piqued after I read the following paragraph in an online journal:

"The U.S. licensing regime for military services requires all American PMCs to register with the State Department, and their activities must conform to the United States Munitions List and the International Traffic in Arms Regulations (both of which regulate military services as well as arms). A license must be obtained for every U.S. PMC contract. Larger contracts (i.e. those over US$14 million in equipment or US$50 million in services) require Presidential approval. Realizing the strategic importance of PMCs, the U.S. barred its PMCs in the 1990s from working for certain parties in the former Yugoslavia, and in 2002 for Robert Mugabe’s Government of Zimbabwe.
There does not appear to be any similar regime in Canada, despite the existence of Canadian PMCs operating in conflict areas abroad."
[Source: http://www.c2cjournal.ca/public/articles/28]

Looking for responses here or privately -- ways to reach me for what suits you best are at: http://www.davidakin.com

You tell me: Is there a story here about the regulation, or lack of it, for PMCs in Canada? Should Robert Mugabe, to use the example above, be able to hire a Canadian outfit to do crack heads?

Thanks!


----------



## armyvern

The CF and Canada also comply with ITAR/CTAT regulations.

On the PMC side of the house ... I'm sure you'll draw responses. There are some threads about the forum though on how ITAR/CTAT affect and apply to us.

Vern


----------



## DavidAkin

Help me out here. It makes sense that the CF would comply with ITAR etc. but a private sector company? Why would a Canadian company comply with a U.S. law? [Remember: I ask dumb questions for a living!] Wouldn't a Canadian company just do whatever is in their best economic interest, so long as it operates within Canadian law?


----------



## HItorMiss

I think but don't hold me to it, that the US law is being used as an International Standard. I very well could be talking out of my lower orifice though.


----------



## armyvern

DavidAkin said:
			
		

> Help me out here. It makes sense that the CF would comply with ITAR etc. but a private sector company? Why would a Canadian company comply with a U.S. law? [Remember: I ask dumb questions for a living!] Wouldn't a Canadian company just do whatever is in their best economic interest, so long as it operates within Canadian law?



Because of the mil technology inclusive in those weapons/weapons systems that they employ amongst other stuff.

Bottom line ... protect the technology from getting into the wrong hands, thus it's distribution is regulated. Ergo the requirement for anyone having access to that technology being screened etc. 

*ITAR is an International regulation* (International Traffic in Arms Regulations) of which Canada complies. Canada also has it's own version in CTAT (Controlled Technology Access Transfer). 

Canadian citizens (thus Canadian PMCs) are subject to controlled goods regulations, as are the companies that produce the items under the Defence Production Act (ergo a Law). Ergo, they must comply with the Laws that govern it's posession, access, control, distribution and use.

 http://www.admfincs.forces.gc.ca/admfincs/subjects/daod/3003/1_e.asp


----------



## daftandbarmy

DavidAkin said:
			
		

> Hi all --
> 
> Who can tell me about the business of private military contractors in Canada?
> 
> You tell me: Is there a story here about the regulation, or lack of it, for PMCs in Canada? Should Robert Mugabe, to use the example above, be able to hire a Canadian outfit to do crack heads?
> 
> Thanks!



David: Do you have a line on a story that we should know about? Have you heard of any Canadian PMCs operating unethically?


----------



## armyvern

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> David: Do you have a line on a story that we should know about? Have you heard of any Canadian PMCs operating unethically?



Have you read the ref he provided in his original post link??


----------



## daftandbarmy

Yes. However, four kidnapped employees of a Montreal based PMC does not a scandal make. I'm just wondering if there is another question behind David's original question.


----------



## DavidAkin

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> David: Do you have a line on a story that we should know about? Have you heard of any Canadian PMCs operating unethically?



What ArmyVern said --- no line. Just pokin' around something I don't know anything about.


----------



## armyvern

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> Yes. However, four kidnapped employees of a Montreal based PMC does not a scandal make. I'm just wondering if there is another question behind David's original question.



Exactly, a scandel it does not make. I think he was just looking for the clarification that he asked for regarding the ITAR/CTAT bit of the article. Their applicability is not, necessarily, well known (or even heard of) to the average Canadian citizen.

I kind of like it when someone doesn't understand ... and actually asks the question to clarify the why/how.


----------



## daftandbarmy

Roger that. Thanks.


----------



## Greymatters

DavidAkin said:
			
		

> Help me out here. It makes sense that the CF would comply with ITAR etc. but a private sector company? Why would a Canadian company comply with a U.S. law? [Remember: I ask dumb questions for a living!] Wouldn't a Canadian company just do whatever is in their best economic interest, so long as it operates within Canadian law?



I am thinking that if you want to get hired by the US, you would want to comply with US standards.  

Although, we have many private sector 'security' companies, but do we have private sector 'military' companies? Can you define who you would be referring to?


----------



## geo

gotta rememebr that a number of the Canadian contractors we deal with are...... Divisions of US manufacturers.

At other times, the contractor is dealing with OR trying to deal with the US military.....

Under both situations, there is a need to comply with Canadian, International AND USA rules and regulations.


----------



## Big Red

Theres no story here because there's no significant Canadian PMC presence in any conflict zone. There are no Canadian companies providing large security contracts in Afghan or Iraq. Gardaworld does have a small amount of work, but only because they bought their Iraq division from Kroll. As far as I know, there aren't any Canadians working on that gig.  

There is no need for the Canadian government to regulate a theatre like Iraq where the Iraqi government and US already regulate the industry.

You're fishing for a story where there is none.


----------

